# Treating Arthritis in elderly donkey



## PaintedMeadows (Oct 2, 2007)

Our Petunia is having a real hard time getting around these days. She is somewhere in her 30s and has been pretty neglected before she came here. When we got her her shoulder was popping out and her feet were horrendous (I shared pictures on a separate post). She has always limped really bad on her leg with the bad shoulder and the awful foot that we could never fix. Now she is having a hard time with her back legs too. She lays down for about 80% of the day and then eats and drinks in short bursts. I don't have a barn or any stalls here. Just run in shelters. Has anyone had major success with any treatments? I am wondering if we should treat her and prolong this or if we should just let her go where she will be forever happy and comfortable. it is such a rough decision and I am so sad. Her age is the real clincher for us. The vet is coming on saturday and is going to take a look at her. She has been on bute for 3 weeks now and it hasn't made a single bit of difference so we took her off it. I look forward to hearing your ideas. Here is our sweet Petunia.


----------



## Emily's mom (Oct 2, 2007)

: She sure is a beauty!



:



: I do not have any ideas for treating arthritis, I sure hope someone has some help for you!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 2, 2007)

She is an amazing girl living into her 30's ....Bless her heart



:

she is so beautiful too

I don't know anything about the aches & pains of Donkeys as they age?

I am wondering if? Glucosamine (sp?) would work ?

it did wonders with our Shephard



:

*come to think of it I have seen Glucosamine in supplements for Equine .... let me go look at Valley Vet

I found it



[SIZE=14pt] [/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]Glucosamine[/SIZE]

It is certinally worth a try. I'll be the first to say that it made our Shephard act like a youngster again



:

Poor Petunia .... what a long life ...if she could write a book, I would love to read it. She is so lucky to have you.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 2, 2007)

That little Petunia is such a doll. Just go and give her a big old (((hug))) from me



: I have used the gluco/chon. supplements for a long time, with my older horses and also some of my rescue donkeys. Another thing that does seem to help my rescue jenny, Clementine..is rub-downs of Chapmans Liniment, but I think absorbine would work about the same. Have you tried anything like that? I would try to get her on a natural pain reliving-anti inflammatory product. I would just try to make her comfortable, and enjoy her as much as you can



: Clementine is outside all day and nights when its nice out, (I have a large run-in for shelter besides the barn) but when winter rolls around, she is in her stall, and only let out to exercise each day. On really bad days--I don't even let her out of the barn, but I do open her stall up and she can come and go around the inside of our barn as she pleases. Movement helps so much.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Oct 2, 2007)

What a beautiful, sweet girl



:




:



:



: and hugs for your Petunia. Please keep us posted on her.


----------



## Shari (Oct 4, 2007)

Have you tried Cetyl M? I have heard it will work were nothing else will.

http://www.smartpakequine.com/ProductClass...nts-_-Cetyl%20M


----------

